# Anyone wanna be friends with a loner?



## A Nowhere Man (Dec 18, 2012)

.


----------



## Miss Apprehensive (Jul 17, 2009)

I know how you feel. Being alone can be really hard sometimes. So...let's be friends. I don't really know what else to put in this post lol.


----------



## Ilinx (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi. I would like to talk about animes, mangas, games and so on. In fact english is not my native language and I feel always unsecure writing in it, but I simply can't leave your post without a reply. So yes, I wanna be your friend!


----------



## dezza (Dec 30, 2012)

Sometimes in our lives
We all have pain, we all have sorrow
But if we are wise
We know that there's always tomorrow

Lean on me when you're not strong
And *I'll be your friend*, I'll help you carry on
For it won't be long 
Til I'm gonna need somebody to lean on'

- Bill Whithers (lean on me)


----------



## AlphaHydrae (Jun 15, 2011)

sad to know you feel like that too but happy for you because I'm all in talking about ANIME, MANGA and games. So. Let's be friends ?


----------



## Repulsive (Oct 19, 2014)

I am simply tired of people. I don't want them around me! I would love to make friends, but I get bored and tired of their nonsense. I cant even put my feelings to words.


----------



## Three Nines Fine (Apr 15, 2014)

Isn't having a friend contradictory to being a loner?


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Sure, then we won’t be loners!


----------



## BodySurfer1988 (Feb 4, 2009)

I will be your friend! Just pm me


----------



## Naytve (Sep 27, 2014)

I really wish I had friends that were loners in real life since I am, because then we could help each other.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

As long as you don't mind being friends with another loner, you can always contact me for a chat.


----------



## TheLoser (Jul 16, 2014)

If anyone want to chat about anything, add me as a friend. I not very good at it though


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Can try I guess.


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

count me in , PM me if you like


----------



## xxtokyoxx (Jun 9, 2013)

Sure, pm me if you want to chat c:


----------



## Akuba (Oct 17, 2014)

Yes why not? I'm pretty much a loner myself.


----------



## tejasjs (Sep 18, 2014)

I am lonely coz I dont have any friends coz I am not talkative


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Sure, you're not the only loner around.


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

Loners unite! lol but really sure.


----------



## Woodydreads (Sep 8, 2014)

Why are there so many loners that want to chat and be friends, yet nothing is ever done about it?!
Anyhow, count me in. Although I will only get messages on here through tapatalk. 
Same goes for anyone else that wants to be friends/chat!


----------



## Pearson99 (Feb 23, 2014)

Yeah, I'll be your friend.


----------



## lydella (Oct 30, 2014)

Message me!


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Well considering this thread was made a year ago idk if you're still looking for friends but sense everyone else is posting I'll be anyone's friend I guess? Lol


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

Sounds fun! Anyone can pm me anytime. I do like a good chat


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

Feel free to pm me if you'd like someone to talk too. I'm a Loner.


----------



## radagast (Oct 24, 2014)

I'd love to! message me


----------

